# Silly Question about Vizsla’s Coat Color



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

If Vizsla’s standard color is yellow (or golden rust or russet gold or amber or the golden color of a bread crust or brownish amber or copper or dark sandy gold, depending on the information source) why do we call them RED dogs?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've absolutely no idea Ksana , I know that depending on the sunlight and terrain Ruby can look anything from light blonde to a deep rust colour,,,Elvis the wooly mammoth just stays blond with a tinge of ginger


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a good question, Ksana! I don't know the answer. When you think about it, human beings who are "redheads" don't actually have red hair, either.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - the most recent scientific study has proven why we just say RED dog !!!!!! #1 when you choose 2 bring a V into your life - you have lost a big part of your MIND #2 once you have the V in your life - you loose the rest of your MIND - the study has proven - with no MIND !!!!! RED is the shortest word 2 describe the color of your pup - hope this HELPS !!!!!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

For the same reason that humans with copper or auburn colored hair are called red heads.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This SCIENTIFIC study did also answer the MATH ? what is the shortest distance between 2 POINTS - a VIZSLA !!!!!! LOL


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Why do we park on a driveway, yet drive on a parkway?

A Vizsla is actually a tweed color: There are many tonal variations in the coat, from blond to tan to rust to brown. Yellow is not a standard color, although it's acceptable. So, I guess the adjective one uses is determined by the most prominent tonal high light, with red being the most 'colorful', if least accurate. Their personalities are red, after all!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Zsemle (roll/ bun) in Hungarian and russet gold in English are the colors listed on Scout's puppy passport. I like that it encompasses variation within the name, whereas red is a bit limiting and definitely does not describe a strawberry-blonde wirehair.  A roll colored dog doesn't quite have the same ring to it though.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Gingerling said:


> Yellow is not a standard color, although it's acceptable.


My boy's color is rust and not the yellow one and may look even darker under the sun. However, I was told the exact translation from Hungarian is "yellow" dog. Do we have people on this forum who could elaborate on this? For example, is it possible that the translation should read "gold" for example? I understand that there are various shades that are acceptable in Vizlas. Gold - with its ability to vary from pale yellow or white to red - sounds to me like a better description than yellow. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

When I went to get Dharma's licence. She either had to be brown or red in coat colour. There was no " rust colour" to choose from. I think we listed her as red. Dharma's father Drum is very bright red or rust coloured. He is very bold looking.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

MCD said:


> When I went to get Dharma's licence. She either had to be brown or red in coat colour. There was no " rust colour" to choose from. I think we listed her as red. Dharma's father Drum is very bright red or rust coloured. He is very bold looking.


I guess we were lucky as we had lots of colors to select from. We put "dark rust" on my boy's license.


----------

